
Facebook: Privacy Now Optional - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/16/facebook-privacy-now-optional/
======
unalone
_Some users, though, are complaining, although I have no idea why since the
privacy settings are optional. In a blog post announcing the change, most
comments said they wanted the old Facebook back, whatever that means (Facebook
has changed so much over the last couple of years there really is no defined
“old Facebook” any more)._

Facebook users are on the whole technologically illiterate and conservative.
They hate changes and they hate new features. People disliked Facebook video
when it launched; now, it's probably the second-most used feature among my
friends.

~~~
agotterer
What about the feed? The release of that feature resulted in protesting. Now
its what keeps people checking facebook every day.

~~~
fortes
Some people (often the most vocal) just hate change. Being beholden to these
customers, who will hate anything you change regardless of quality, is a
surefire way to fail in the long run.

( p.s. how you been? :) )

